# Admin Password Issues



## harlequino (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm using OS 10.2.8, on a G5. My account is the only one on the machine, and I am the Admin. I can log in just fine with my Admin password, and make changes.
However, in trying to reinstall printer software, AppleCare utilities, and then software updates, I am being denined saying that I need higher Admin priveleges to do so.
Also, in trying to reset the entire password situation, I tried to restart from the Startup disk, and the same thing with the password.
***?

Does anyone have any suggestions? I need to print stuff for clients and I'm freaking out.


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

Have you tried leaving the password field blank?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Have you tried repairing permissions?


----------



## harlequino (Nov 11, 2004)

-Leaving it blank just says "Incorrect password."

-Repairing permissions? I am not familiar with this.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

You should have a program called Disk Utility. Open it and you will see buttons like "verify permissions" and "verify disk." There will also be buttons that say repair instead of verify.


----------

